# Sgt Jordan Woodacre 1 RCR



## Jarnhamar (9 Feb 2017)

Funeral for Jordan will be Monday, February 13th, 2017, 10:00am

Location is Drill Hall Y101 (Menin Road), Garrison, Petawawa, Petawawa, ON


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2017)

Condolences to family, colleagues & friends


----------

